

Superman comic #1 soaring to $2M on eBay - DustinCalim
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311050328393

======
lutusp
A quote: "Perfect White Pages"

This is doubtful. A comic book printed in 1938 on newsprint, a paper notorious
for its acid content, is unlikely to have white pages 76 years later.

